# 86 720 z24i engine problems



## ABriles (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm only 17 and don't know much about engines so sorry for my lack of knowledge. My truck is sputtering when I try to accelerate. If I let off the gas some I can start accelerating slowly again but not much. It is also idling very rough and spittin out black smoke and crap out of the exhaust pipe. The fuel pump has been replaced, fuel filter, oil filter, air filter, new spark plugs, rotor/cap, checked the plug wires, coils, catalytic converter, and still having the same problem. We have taken it to a nissan dealer (which was a freakin waist of time and a crap ton of money) and they can't figure it out. (don't surprise me) I am now in the process of replacing all of the vacuum hoses and believe that they may have been on wrong but I'm not sure. So if anyone could send me a diagram of the vacuum hoses that would help alot. It's not under the hood any more and I can't read or understand some of the other diagrams I've seen online, so a very simple one would be great. Suggestions on what I should do would be appreciated too. Thanks


----------

